# headlight bulb question!



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi i'm looking for some new bulbs for my headlights and want to go with the blue tint or the super white and was wondering whats the best price and best place to get them at thanks.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Need to go to DDHTuning and get a set of 8000K HID Bulbs..There kit is all plu and play HID's very easy to install and will give you the look you want. They list for $59.95 plus shipping....excellent product...might think about the 7000K bulbs, they are more blue than the 8000K which are purple. I am using the 5000K which are pure white. Stay away from the Halogen Bulbs...I have ten sets they did not work....put the HID's in your low beams..you want need anything else..
kicks06
dallas, ga


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree i just ordered a set from DDM for my accord. i already have them for the gto-the price was right so now I'll have some surgery to perform.


----------

